# New to Sydney and looking to meet people



## irish_gal (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all, 

I've just arrived in sydney, and know just a couple ofpeople.
So i'm looking to make friends, having lived the expat lifestyle in bermuda for the last 3 and half years i know how important good friends are to ensuring you settle in a new place. 
So hopefully i can make some new friends on here, if anyone fancies meeting up for lunch/drinks after work/ walks on the weekend / book clubs/ girly nights out/ sports etc please let me know. 
I love to be active, love being outdoors, also love a drink or two after a hard week in the office. I dive, ski, run, salsa dance, and want to learn how to surf, but think i'll wait till it gets a bit warmer for that. 

So if your new, or been here a while and looking to meet a laid back irish girl, who likes to enjoy life, then get in touch, 

Thanks 
Eimear


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

irish_gal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just arrived in sydney, and know just a couple ofpeople.
> So i'm looking to make friends, having lived the expat lifestyle in bermuda for the last 3 and half years i know how important good friends are to ensuring you settle in a new place.
> ...


You will get better mileage by actually going out for said activities and meeting people there. Trust me, real life people are better than an online profile. Search for Sydney bike trail, Sydney surfing lessons, sydney jogging tracks and see what comes up. Then actually go there and do some activity. And if you are into extreme sports, you HAVE TO TRY sky diving. Start with taking the one day class and doing a tandem jump. And do it at Picton. And if you want the ultimate thrill, there is an option to sit in a FIGHTER JET and go out on a pseudo bombing mission. Do tell us all how it goes!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

irish_gal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just arrived in sydney, and know just a couple ofpeople.
> So i'm looking to make friends, having lived the expat lifestyle in bermuda for the last 3 and half years i know how important good friends are to ensuring you settle in a new place.
> ...



I would really like to meet up..but have some more time to land in aussieland...wll surely get in touch with u once there...


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

aussieland said:


> I would really like to meet up..but have some more time to land in aussieland...wll surely get in touch with u once there...


No offence.. But suddenly this post reminds me of Kristine of Dil Chahta Hai...

Just Kiddin...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Abhijeet said:


> No offence.. But suddenly this post reminds me of Kristine of Dil Chahta Hai...
> 
> Just Kiddin...


lol!!!! 
hope it not the case


----------



## Am1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Eimear,
How are you getting on with meeting people? I know there are often meet ups organised but I was looking for them and couldn't find anything. Where abouts are you? I am northern beaches and happy to meet up for coffee and a chat. We moved here in late Feb. Have you managed to meet any people through work and it may be that you feel pretty settled now?


----------



## annowich (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello Eimar! 

I just moved here from Sweden and as u looking for new nice people to socialize with here in Sydney. It looks like we have the same interests and I just want to know if you have some good ideas on how to meet new people. As you say, it is so important to have a good friend when u are away from home!

Thanks! 
Anna



irish_gal said:


> Hi all,
> I've just arrived in sydney, and know just a couple ofpeople.
> So i'm looking to make friends, having lived the expat lifestyle in bermuda for the last 3 and half years i know how important good friends are to ensuring you settle in a new place.
> So hopefully i can make some new friends on here, if anyone fancies meeting up for lunch/drinks after work/ walks on the weekend / book clubs/ girly nights out/ sports etc please let me know.
> ...


----------



## jenn_down_under (Jan 17, 2012)

*I'm new too!*

Hi Eimear,

It's good to hear that there are other people out there looking to meet more people in Sydney. I'll be moving there next week, and I'm trying to do the same thing. It's really hard to accommodate to a new place unless you have some good friends to share the experience with. I think it's even more valuable to meet people who are going through the same transition.

It sounds like we have a lot of the same interests (let's take surfing lessons together!) and I'd love to get together to meet you. I'm from the USA, love to stay active, play/watch sports, be outside, and chill with friends over a beer.

If you get back to me, we can set up some details. I'll be working in North Sydney and will start out living in the Northwest suburbs. However, I'll probably be moving closer to the city soon after I arrive.

Look forward to hearing from you!
Jennifer



irish_gal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just arrived in sydney, and know just a couple ofpeople.
> So i'm looking to make friends, having lived the expat lifestyle in bermuda for the last 3 and half years i know how important good friends are to ensuring you settle in a new place.
> ...


----------



## annowich (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Jennifer! 

I saw your reply and although it was not for me i thought I would contact you anyway =) I am a swedish 27 year old student that is currently looking for a place to stay in Manly (north Sydney) because I want to be close to the beach and get the most of summer here. I have been in Sydney for 5 weeks already and I love it! But I think that it is so important to have many connections when you are away and you can never get to many friends. So if you want to meet up for a drink or whatever that would be fun! You can email me if you want to at; [_Email address deleted by moderator_]

Regards
Anna



jenn_down_under said:


> Hi Eimear,
> 
> It's good to hear that there are other people out there looking to meet more people in Sydney. I'll be moving there next week, and I'm trying to do the same thing. It's really hard to accommodate to a new place unless you have some good friends to share the experience with. I think it's even more valuable to meet people who are going through the same transition.
> 
> ...


----------



## jenn_down_under (Jan 17, 2012)

*Good to hear from you!*

Hi Anna,

Thanks for contacting me. I've now been back in Sydney for about 2 days and I'd love to start meeting more people as soon as I can. Manly isn't too far from North Sydney. Maybe we could catch up for fish and chips by the beach or something. Unfortunately, your e-mail address was deleted from your post so I'll have to send out some more posts so we can send personal messages back and forth to set up plans. In the meantime, can you insert your contact information into a personal message to me?

Thanks,
Jennifer



annowich said:


> Hi Jennifer!
> 
> I saw your reply and although it was not for me i thought I would contact you anyway =) I am a swedish 27 year old student that is currently looking for a place to stay in Manly (north Sydney) because I want to be close to the beach and get the most of summer here. I have been in Sydney for 5 weeks already and I love it! But I think that it is so important to have many connections when you are away and you can never get to many friends. So if you want to meet up for a drink or whatever that would be fun! You can email me if you want to at; [_Email address deleted by moderator_]
> 
> ...


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey all ive been in nsw for 2 weeks now. Im not sure if i plan to move to sydney or even how to start going about it tbh .Im stayig with my brother just now until i find my feet then ill start the job hunt . Im from scotland  Has anyone managed a meet up ? Im about 2 hrs from sydney on the train but im keen to makie friends. If a meet up is planned id love to come? x


----------



## jenn_down_under (Jan 17, 2012)

Good to hear from you again Anna. This time, I got your information, so I'll get in touch soon so we can meet up.

Have I got enough posts now to use the personal messaging part of this site?


----------

